# My First Knurling of a Knob...call it Knurling Knob Knumber Kone lol



## SomeGuy (Apr 27, 2022)

It's definitely not perfect...I don't think I was quite aligned perfectly but for my first knurling job I'm pretty happy with it. The knob is completely pointless, no use for it, but I wanted to try out knurling after a friend sent me a pesky clickspring video and I said "I could probably do that" lol







Also, a quick little short to go along with it:


----------



## Brent H (Apr 27, 2022)

There is always a use for a beautiful knob…..ahhhh yes . One day you will tread that baby into a thread and VIOLA - perfection!!

Nice looking knurl !


----------



## DPittman (Apr 27, 2022)

I'd be darn happy with that knarly knurl.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Apr 28, 2022)

Looks good.


----------



## John Conroy (Apr 28, 2022)

Now you have to make something else that needs the knob.LoL


----------



## Six O Two (Apr 28, 2022)

I do love a good knurl


----------

